# It's been 4 days away...and he's STILL mad!



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

*HE COMES HOME TOMORROW HOPEFULLY!!!???*

We had a falling out, he went to California for the weekend. Left Thursday. He told me he was done, that I should just go back home.

Past few days hasn't answered my calls. Was able to get him to answer today. Talked for 14 minutes. Told him I loved him and I missed him at the end of the conversation. He said "bye." That's it.

Told me he's having a good time with his family and wants to stay more days. I asked if he could please come back tomorrow on his flight so that we could figure out what we're gonna do for sure. He said "i'll see what I do." I'm hoping to see him tomorrow so that I can apologize for how I've treated him, ask him to forgive me and ask him for us to give it one last shot.

Should I even hold my breath or hope? Should I just give up based on how he's acting?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

He's upset....maybe he needs more time to gather himself again...

Him having fun at his family's could be a good thing....

I know it's sooooooo hard to be in limbo not knowing what's going to happen, but you might have a better shot if he stays as long as he needs and comes home when he's ready for it....

I wouldn't give up, but I would give him time....

If you talk again (on the phone when he's telling you whether he stays longer) you should just apologize and tell him you give him the time he needs to figure out what he wants.....and tell him that you are willing to work on the issues....

Hope it works out for you !!!!!!!


----------



## Franklin Tank (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with Dale&Alex. If you do get to talk to him again tell him you want him to be happy and if happy means him staying at his family's for a however long then so be it. I think i did this exact thing to an ex. I knew i didnt want to leave her but she made me angry and i left to my uncles house 2 towns over. 2 years later she cheated on me. He'll be back.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You love him and want him back so better you don't grow your resentment because of his current indifferences. 
Your resentment can spoil everything again when he comes back. So pls love him as you say. When he comes back, make sure you don't expect to see his loving face and positive response. Make sure you don't urge him to sit and listen to what you want. Make sure he has freedom not to talk to you or does his own things. You don't go there keep telling him how much you love him. If you want to apologise, do it once is enough. You don't repeat I love you many times instead, put your love into peaceful action. You can do your own things. Be patient, wait until he's ready to talk to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

If the dragon goes into his cave and you go in after him, you WILL get burned. Let him stew-he'll be back.


----------

